# 3 Days Later



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is Barnett on the 13th, at a presentation for the new Pride FC trading card game. This is what happens when you get into a fight with Mirko Cro Cop.  *


----------



## gduff2 (May 8, 2006)

...and nog in the same night


----------

